# Mail HS / El Capitan



## golum (3 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis passé à El Capitan et depuis je ne peux plus consulter mes mails.
Un message apparait "Mot de passe Mail requis" pour chacune de mes boites.
Sauf que lorsque je renseigne le mot de passe, un nouveau message d'erreur apparait : Impossible de vérifier le nom ou le mot de passe du compte. Alors que je renseigne correctement les données.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré les mêmes difficultés ?
Avez-vous des pistes pour corriger ce bug ?

Merci par avance


----------



## golum (3 Octobre 2015)

j'ai pu renseigner mes mots de passe directement dans Mail. ça fonctionne de nouveau.


----------



## Jilo (5 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,
Idem pour moi, je viens de passer sous El capitan et Mail redemande le mot de passe de messagerie et lorsque je le saisis de nouveau, affiche "impossible de vérifier le nom et le mot de passe du compte". Que faire?
merci


----------



## linoram (28 Octobre 2015)

Jilo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Idem pour moi, je viens de passer sous El capitan et Mail redemande le mot de passe de messagerie et lorsque je le saisis de nouveau, affiche "impossible de vérifier le nom et le mot de passe du compte". Que faire?
> merci


idem, je suis aussi passé à el capitan et j'ai le même pb "mot de passe mail requis"...
avez-vous trouvé la solution depuis ?
merci par avance


----------



## Jilo (28 Octobre 2015)

Oui, j'ai résolu le problème en allant dans les préférences de mail. Les serveurs d'envoi (smtp) étaient deconnectés. J'ai vérifier tous les paramètres et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


----------



## linoram (28 Octobre 2015)

Jilo a dit:


> Oui, j'ai résolu le problème en allant dans les préférences de mail. Les serveurs d'envoi (smtp) étaient deconnectés. J'ai vérifier tous les paramètres et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.


merci bien !


----------

